# Solved: AVI Playing Problem



## clukek (Jul 19, 2007)

DivX says 'the file contains a track in an unknown format (code "") format. You may need to install a DirectShow decoder for this video format in order to play this file'. Ive looked on the net and cant find a specific one and the five closest ones i found and downloaded, including the ffdshow codec pack included on another thread dont seem to work, im having a rough day

Help appreciated


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try Gspot to see what codec it needs, exactly.


----------



## clukek (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks, It says Codec(s) are not installed then when i ask it to solve it it said that DirectShow reported an unknown error and More specifically the audio could be rendered, but the video could not, then gave me AVI Splitter and Default DirectSound Device...

Im all a bit kerfuzzled can you put it in englidh for me please


----------



## clukek (Jul 19, 2007)

I found the problem!!! The program I recorded it from had its own codec  thanks for the help though :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. I hope that means that you can play it.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools at the top of the page.


----------



## poojaprr (Jul 17, 2007)

well m using vista n have WMP11........i can not play Video Clip (.avi) on WMP.
it gives error .......
Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.
which codec is needed??


----------



## clukek (Jul 19, 2007)

That program will tell you...


----------

